# Some guys are filthy pigs.



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Seriously. 

I facepalm hard when people say stuff like "It isn't easier for women to get laid". YES IT IS. And it's not even close.

I've been dating my GF for a month now, and she still kinda stayed in touch with guys she has known online, but never met IRL.

One of them showed her his penis on webcam by surprise, without her ever saying anything about it and is still asking her regularly if she wants to see his c*ck again. 

There's this other 30-something year old (she's 18 ) who wants to show her his manhood on webcam too (she declined). 

There's this guy who asked her if she would let him feel her boobs if they ever were to meet (won't happen).

There's 4th guy who wants to **** her and who still keeps on texting her.

All of them are aware she is in a relationship.

I understand why a woman would be turned off by desperate losers like this, without any sense of self-respect.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

guys can be pigs, yes. I still can't even believe some of the stuff guys have said to me in the past...not just disbelief at the fact that they had the guts to say it to me, but that they actually thought it might be effective.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It gives guys a bad name.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

why is she still in contact with these guys?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

She still communicates with these people? There will always be perverts,if I were you,my issue would be why she interacts with them.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

uke


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Better than her knowing them in RL and them doing that ****, lol. Still annoying, none-the-less.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> why is she still in contact with these guys?


One of them, she didn't know she still had on her IM list.

Three of them are texting her, she doesn't know how to block them.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate to say it,but I wonder if she secretly likes the attention? Also,she might enjoy seeing you jealous??


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess she's learned a lesson about giving out her phone number to a ton of random guys on the internet. Who does that?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> I hate to say it,but I wonder if she secretly likes the attention? Also,she might enjoy seeing you jealous??


I'm not actually acting jealous but pretty laid back about it, as a matter of fact, I often joke about it.

I'm just losing respect for people my gender.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> How many threads do we need to have that claim that women have it easier? I think we've debated and proven that it's equally as hard for men and women with SAD, and that's all that matters. WE ALL have a tough time with this type of thing.


I think you miss the whole point of this thread.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> How many threads do we need to have that claim that women have it easier? I think we've debated and proven that it's equally as hard for men and women with SAD, and that's all that matters. WE ALL have a tough time with this type of thing.


Fist bump :high5


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Waiting for the day women harass men to show them their privates.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually when they are that blunt and gross it means they have no interest in dating you whatsoever. They only want to bang once or twice.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Easier to get laid, but harder to find quality. I don't think most girls here are looking for an untalented desperate man to get with them, so maybe we should just say it's hard for both genders with SA to find a quality partner.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Is your girlfriend actually getting visibly upset with these guys' behavior? She should be. To me it sounds like she might be keeping in touch with them on purpose, and doesn't have a big problem with them flashing their dicks to her. If that's the case, you need get serious with her and tell her you're not going to put up with that kind of ****.

It might be nothing, but she _could_ be keeping these guys as a kind of backup, while relishing the attention she's already getting. Just make sure YOU aren't being the one disrespected here.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Is your girlfriend actually getting visibly upset with these guys' behavior? She should be. To me it sounds like she might be keeping in touch with them on purpose, and doesn't have a big problem with them flashing their dicks to her. If that's the case, you need get serious with her and tell her you're not going to put up with that kind of ****.
> 
> It might be nothing, but she _could_ be keeping these guys as a kind of backup, while relishing the attention she's already getting. Just make sure YOU aren't being the one disrespected here.


This.

I know from experience that taking the high road doesn't always work. If she's keeping in touch because she likes the attention and/or wants to make you jealous, that behavior is only going to continue and probably get worse in the future. If you ignore her, and that's really her goal, she may just escalate to something that will *really* make you jealous.

I hope not, for your sake. But I've seen this kind of behavior waaaaaaaaaaaaay too many times with girls our age to think you should brush it off.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

It is incredibly easy for a girl to get laid. Even if she's unattractive (trust me on this. I have seen some very repulsive looking women get laid pretty easily and also get boyfriends. I scratch my head sometimes. You just have to put yourself out there and try. I'm not going to get into specifics because some women will be triggered on here). But men and women have different goals. _Guys tend to be more about quantity rather than quality_. _Girls are more about quality rather than quantity_. I'd say the vast majority of guys have trouble "getting laid" with attractive women and instead have to settle for monogamy or unattractive girls (or prostitution. that works too) if they want sex. Women are very selective with who they have sex with. Even the promiscuous girls. Well the attractive ones away.

If guys want to restore the natural balance of power, they need to stop having sex with grenades (unless the guy is a grenade himself) and artificially inflating the sexual market worth of women. I'm promoting a Grenade-Free North America!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Easier to get laid, but harder to find quality. I don't think most girls here are looking for an untalented desperate man to get with them, so maybe we should just say it's hard for both genders with SA to find a quality partner.


Yes! It's hard to find a good guy...yes it may be easier to get guys but a lot of them are desperate idiots...so yes hard to find a good nice quality partner.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

TPower said:


> Waiting for the day women harass men to show them their privates.


Some girls are into that ..... uke .

It's creepy for any gender to harass the other to show each other their private parts, it's even more creepy online and a bit Narcissistic if you ask me.

:stu - I don't deal with people online they would get my ignore list + put in my spam box.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Easier to get laid, but harder to find quality. I don't think most girls here are looking for an untalented desperate man to get with them, so maybe we should just say it's hard for both genders with SA to find a quality partner.


Nicely said.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it's not nice to put every guy in the category of pigs. That's generalizing about every guy on the planet. It's not true that guys are pigs...it may be true that some guys are but not every guy.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Did some people EVEN read the original post???


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

TPower said:


> Waiting for the day women harass men to show them their privates.


this isn't a good thing for women and it wouldn't be a good thing for men


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Show them what's up


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Still Waters:1059947120 said:


> Did some people EVEN read the original post???


doesn't seem like it o.o


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> doesn't seem like it o.o


The way it's titled doesn't help his cause though :um


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Corvus Cowl:1059947387 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't seem like it o.o
> ...


Lol true but this why people should read the actual thread. Last time someone didn't and just read the title they didn't see that the mods messed up and just didn't delete the whole thread but deleted the thread starter as well the thread starter which made me look like I was the one who made the thread. I started getting hateful pms and rude comments just because they didn't actually read the thread to see I didn't start it.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Lol true but this why people should read the actual thread. Last time someone didn't and just read the title they didn't see that the mods messed up and just didn't delete the whole thread but deleted the thread starter as well the thread starter which made me look like I was the one who made the thread. I started getting hateful pms and rude comments just because they didn't actually read the thread to see I didn't start it.


That sucks that happened. I agree people should read the full thread before jumping to conclusions (it's like hearing a rumor and completely believing it by just going off the rumor without facts), but the title is still important for a thread. You'd be surprised how much of a difference "These guys are filthy pigs" could have made


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

anomalous said:


> I know from experience that taking the high road doesn't always work. If she's keeping in touch because she likes the attention and/or wants to make you jealous, that behavior is only going to continue and probably get worse in the future. If you ignore her, and that's really her goal, she may just escalate to something that will *really* make you jealous.
> 
> I hope not, for your sake. But I've seen this kind of behavior waaaaaaaaaaaaay too many times with girls our age to think you should brush it off.


+1...


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, I am indeed a pig. :um
However, I do wash, clean and do my own cooking.

thanks for understanding. :troll 
best regards,


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

TPower said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I facepalm hard when people say stuff like "It isn't easier for women to get laid". YES IT IS. And it's not even close.
> 
> ...


niiiiiceee... nice trolling techniques... I must write it all down!


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

The real question..... Why does your girlfriend keep in touch with a bunch of dudes like this. 

Its not like this is standard behavior for guys.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

She clearly doesn't mind them. All she has to do is ignore them and they'll get bored and stop bothering her.

I've made a lot of male online friends, and they GENERALLY don't offer n00ds unless you give them the wrong idea. :roll Of course that's not always the case, but the block button is just so..easy to click.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well i dnt say every man is the same but yes the guys u mentioned are definitely creeps


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not all guys are like this. Just the ones without any self respect.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

John316C said:


> have you read a cosmo? http://www.cosmopolitan.com/ or any other womans magazine. They're all directly or indirectly about finding a man. While guys are out playing football or playing video-games woman are studying us from a very young age which gives them sexual power the smarter they get. Its just the males lack of intelligence on the topic and generally guys are idiots and Im just learning. "Who knows" examples; over/under-bearing fathers and mothers. Unbalanced and under-developed male and female qualaties in "yourself".


That is a very interesting viewpoint. And probably very accurate.

Men study women, too, but it's from a looks standpoint. We fantasize about sex. This does not make us pigs.

Women, however, learn to be able to use their looks to get what they want in life. I knew a girl once who got free tattoos by offering sexual favors (sorry to be explicit.) If this was an unattractive girl, she would have gotten nowhere...but she was very attractive, so she got a free pass.

Guys just have to learn how to compete with makeup, femininity, and the overall female sexual appeal, by working out, getting fashionable haircuts, and trying to improve their looks, social skills, and confidence as much as possible.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

She met them online lol
Probably from skeezebag dating site - like POF.
They just wanna **** and they don't really care about her, so of course it doesn't matter that she's in a relationship... They assume that girls on the internet are lil hoes who are super sexy and would do "naughty" things with them despite being with someone.
Idk why she would still talk with online creeps.
Tell her to block / delete / stop contact with them, they obvi don't give a **** about her.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with the others that you should question why she still in contact with them. Wonder if she gets satisfaction out of the attention. I know you said that she doesn't know how to block them, but if she just completely ignores them & stops responding they will eventually give up & move on to someone else. As long as they get a response of any sort they will continue because they know she's watching and getting a response out of it.

Anyways - I agree that it's easier for women to get laid. But the thing is that most women (I believe) don't want to just get laid. We don't want a sleazeball that is just gonna have sex with us. We want a _relationship._ So yes, it's hard for SA-guys to get with a girl, whether it's for casual sex or a relationship. But it's equally hard for SA-girls to find a guy that is interested in a relationship and not just sex.

As someone said earlier. Guys go for quantity while girls for quality. I'm not stating that as fact but you can't deny that there are a lot of guys out there that just want to get laid. While a lot of girls run for the hills out of fear of them.

/2 cents.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Anyways - I agree that it's easier for women to get laid. But the thing is that most women (I believe) don't want to just get laid. We don't want a sleazeball that is just gonna have sex with us. We want a _relationship._ So yes, it's hard for SA-guys to get with a girl, whether it's for casual sex or a relationship. But it's equally hard for SA-girls to find a guy that is interested in a relationship and not just sex.


If it's so "easy" for women to "get laid," then who are they sleeping with?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

" I feel like I'm at this point in my life where I want to see every girl that I like, in a way, to find out what I want for good (and, of course, for fun)"
A quote from my ex. I hate this so much. Makes me feel like it's impossible for guys to be with one girl. It really hurts


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> " I feel like I'm at this point in my life where I want to see every girl that I like, in a way, to find out what I want for good (and, of course, for fun)"
> A quote from my ex. I hate this so much. Makes me feel like it's impossible for guys to be with one girl. It really hurts


This is one guy who's a complete ****head. It's impossible for him to be with one girl, not all men. It just sucks that you fell for someone who was a terrible boyfriend (but at least he was up front about it)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I agree with the others that you should question why she still in contact with them. Wonder if she gets satisfaction out of the attention. I know you said that she doesn't know how to block them, but if she just completely ignores them & stops responding they will eventually give up & move on to someone else. As long as they get a response of any sort they will continue because they know she's watching and getting a response out of it.
> 
> Anyways - I agree that it's easier for women to get laid. But the thing is that most women (I believe) don't want to just get laid. We don't want a sleazeball that is just gonna have sex with us. We want a _relationship._ So yes, it's hard for SA-guys to get with a girl, whether it's for casual sex or a relationship. But it's equally hard for SA-girls to find a guy that is interested in a relationship and not just sex.
> 
> ...


But not every woman wants a relationship and they just want sex and can also have sex without feelings....I have before sooo it's possible..also yes it may be easier for girls to get any guy but the guys we get or I whatever not really attracted to or they are douches...some girls can be picky just saying...

Also Kathy, you just had a bad experience with an idiot basically..not every guy is like that and some love to be in relationships....you just have to find them.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Not all guys are like this. Just the ones without any self respect.


this 
or they simply can't control themselves


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did the thread title just get edited?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

**** Thread Advisory ****

Several inflammatory posts have been removed. This thread will be under tighter scrutiny from here on out. Keep it in check, please.

And yes, this thread's title just got edited.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh good, now I know that not all guys are generally pigs, and that's it's wrong to generalize.

I no longer recognize o.p. and must look for other robots that have replaced true personalities. Are you all robots? Stand up if you're human. Oh, my machines.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh good, now I know that not all guys are generally pigs, and that's it's wrong to generalize.
> 
> I no longer recognize o.p. and must look for other robots that have replaced true personalities. Are you all robots? Stand up if you're human. Oh, my machines.


I'm half human, half God :yes.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

More like why is your girl still associating with these guys?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

don't call me a pig!
JK


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> If it's so "easy" for women to "get laid," then who are they sleeping with?


Hot guys.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


>


:con


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Hot guys.


What defines hot?

Is it this:










Or this?


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

The second picture reminds me of me... The hair needs to be greater in volume, however. For some reason... I think I prefer simply observing women from afar rather than speaking to them in person. Every time I do, we have nothing in common to talk about and it seems that they want to distance themselves from me. I just wish I had something to occupy my mind.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I added one guy online to MSN awhile back, and literally in the 1 month that I went on MSN, and he was online, he'd send me a constant feed of penis pics. Just every second, every angle, every lighting, clothed, unclothed, erect. non erect....I was doing other things online, not even paying attention to him and another pic would keep popping up...he didn't even care if I didn't respond, it's like he just needed to send some girl his pics..it was friggin hilarious!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> I added one guy online to MSN awhile back, and literally in the 1 month that I went on MSN, and he was online, he'd send me a constant feed of penis pics. Just every second, every angle, every lighting, clothed, unclothed, erect. non erect....I was doing other things online, not even paying attention to him and another pic would keep popping up...he didn't even care if I didn't respond, it's like he just needed to send some girl his pics..it was friggin hilarious!


Well sounds like you enjoyed it if you didnt block him, so no harm no fowl I guess. ****ing hilarious though, I think everyone has been flashed by a creepy add on msn at some point.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> Well sounds like you enjoyed it if you didnt block him, so no harm no fowl I guess lol.


nothing ever offends me, I'm a pretty laid back person. Only it would get a bit awkward if my mom was near, and a penis avatar would flash on my screen.

:um

as a female on the internet, you learn to DEAL with the penis pics. haha


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

calichick said:


> nothing ever offends me, I'm a pretty laid back person. Only it would get a bit awkward if my mom was near, and a penis avatar would flash on my screen.
> 
> :um
> 
> as a female on the internet, you learn to DEAL with the penis pics. haha


Want one more? lol j/k

...or not


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

calichick said:


> as a female on the internet, you learn to DEAL with the penis pics. haha


Penis pics show NO CLASS.

Simple.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

If your girlfriend had a webcam also, I would ask her to chat with the dudes that harass her, and tell them if they are up for a little "sex chat", if they agree, then you intervene and show your genitals at the webcam, get them to taste a little bit of their medicine, to see how that feels.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

alternate said:


> Penis pics show NO CLASS.
> 
> Simple.


Anyone looking for classy behavior on the internet has been severely misinformed about it's main functionality.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

The hell is porn??

nvm, I just googled it.....EWWWW GROSS!!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> The hell is porn??
> 
> nvm, I just googled it.....EWWWW GROSS!!


Ahahaha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

alternate said:


> Penis pics show NO CLASS.
> 
> Simple.


I have to admit I've sent out some lewd photos of myself, (they were pretty nice photos too!), but I get a high from the anonymity on the internet and being able to reveal anything about me I want. :b

The internet is not real life..


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

your gf likes it


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If a man shows his penis to a girl who wants to see it then there is no problems. It just so happens that it becomes a problem to those women who didn't want the man to begin with. Go figure.

Women are just as promiscuous and desire the same things. Don't kid yourself. Like drugs, if you don't want it, just say no. Either that, or stfu and get used to it!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Most of the ones I picked up were holding a beer at the time and not a library book but they weren't as muscular as those guys in the first photo. Kind of hard to go trolling for penis at a library. :lol I do have a photo album on facebook that only my sister can see of all of my victims in Brazil. Can't really show it here though.


The guys you did meet, did you meet them online or bars or just everywhere? Also, did they approach you or did you approach them? I'm just curious.


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

calichick said:


> I have to admit I've sent out some lewd photos of myself, (they were pretty nice photos too!), but I get a high from the anonymity on the internet and being able to reveal anything about me I want. :b
> 
> The internet is not real life..


I'd look at your pics and if I liked what I saw I'd want to screw your brains out, but I'd never have respect for you.

I guess it's the same rules (from my view point/opinion) for men and women


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you do send out nude photos make sure the head is chopped off. That way it can't be proven that it's you.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> When I was abroad I met almost of of them in bars. Also the internet was not really popular till I was 26 or so. Probably the majority approached me but in many cases I gave them the eyes to encourage them to come talk. I'd always search the room looking for someone attractive and then give them the eyes or just stay in their vicinity. I did choose my first two boyfriends.
> 
> I only used internet dating here. I find hooking up via internet dating boring compared to bars, so I haven't done it that much. There's less adventure in it cause you already know who you are meeting.


Interesting. Thanks for responding


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

alternate said:


> I'd look at your pics and if I liked what I saw I'd want to screw your brains out,* but I'd never have respect for you.*


what makes you think I do it for any one other than myself?

Granted, I'm not courageous enough to have full nude shots, but I have no problem with posting partially unclothed pics (or no clothes), I'm comfortable with my body. My photographs, while revealing, still look quite classy...

And agree w/ Komorikun, I usually wear sunglasses to disguise myself a bit, I think that chopping your head off completely ruins a photo. lol


----------



## SneakyMelatonin (May 21, 2012)

Pork is the favorite meat in America... so naturally American women love pigs. You are what you eat.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

she must be really pretty


----------

